# Mounting a kettle in a tabletop?



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome Lurkcifer.  If it were me and I do have this model I'd just get the Weber platinum one touch grill with built in side table and save myself the work.  It's great.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... e&s=garden


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Got any pics?  :!:  

Oh, and welcome to the board.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Sep 17, 2005)

here is a nice looking set of plans, as long as there is some sort of insulation between the kettle and the wood i don't think it would cause a problem


http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/store/pro ... ber=22-266


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> here is a nice looking set of plans, as long as there is some sort of insulation between the kettle and the wood i don't think it would cause a problem
> 
> 
> http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/store/pro ... ber=22-266


I've seen that plan before ~ Thanks though    4decksam's post reminded me of a cart that was posted over on TVWB by Rick Kramer.  His didn't have any insulation between the wood and Kettles though..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2005)

damn that looks like heaven to me.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm sure Woody could give some insight on Mounting A Kettle On A Tabletop!

I'm talking about the Dog, Woody!


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Except for the NASCAR grill cover.  #-o


----------

